
Why professionals are migrating back to Facebook for networking - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/professionals-migrating-facebook-for-networking
======
jbkkd
I get the sense lately of Linkedin being full of recruiters and job hunters
rather than professionals searching for networking, or companies trying to
reach out to an audience.

Facebook does indeed help with marketing a brand. But it's not aimed towards
networking. Searching by a person's attributes has been stripped off a couple
of years ago, and when you message a person not in your social circle the
message will usually be blocked off (sometimes even if you have a basic set of
mutual friends).

Optimally I'd like to see a social platform that does both properly - allows
you to discover new relevant people (for professionals, recruiters, job
hunters etc.), is a base for businesses wanting to showcase their product and
what they do, while keeping your closer circle of friends close.

